# Phone scripts?



## Andrew Green (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone use one when answering inquiries?  What's the goals?  Care to share the script?

I never did, but looking back I probably should have, curious as too what others are doing.


----------



## HKphooey (May 18, 2006)

Very important to have a phone script.  Escpecially if you have people helping out in the office.  The phone call, in many cases, is the first impression the potential student has of your school.

Here is an article I had come across....
http://www.fightingarts.com/reading/article.php?id=246


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 13, 2008)

YES! I use a phone script. It no longer sounds like a script, but merely insightful questions, A GREAT way to build rapport with the prospective client.

Imagine, if you will, the prospect calling your studio. They most always want to know "How much does it cost?" sometimes that is the only question that comes to their mind.

When someone calls my studio, I imagine them on the other side of the phone with a blank cartoon boubble by thier haed. It is my job to fill this boubble with the V's and B's of MA training and convince them MA is a great investment in thier childs' future.

Bottom line, use that initial phone call to set-up an appointment.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 13, 2008)

We don't use phone scripts but we are very careful about who we let answer the phone. If its not someone very experienced, we train the person very well and given them a few "talking points" for various questions.


----------



## zDom (Oct 13, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> YES! I use a phone script. It no longer sounds like a script, but merely insightful questions, A GREAT way to build rapport with the prospective client ...



I've heard him in action, sitting across a lunch table while he takes a call.

He's GOOD  Slick, professional, conversational, friendly, informative.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 1, 2008)

No phone scripts here, Me or my wife are the only ones who answers my phone and I feel that we are or should be experienced enough to answer any question thrown our way. Plus I was a car salesmen for years...that always helps out..lol


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 1, 2008)

When I read the the title of this thread, my initial thought was telemarketing, and I shivered. Now that I've read on, I get your point completely. I thought this portion of the linked article on phone scripts was interesting:



> *The "How Much Does It Cost Question"?*
> ...They will judge you on cost            alone.
> Thus try to engage the caller in conversation so the whole cost question            becomes less important. But sometimes the caller persists on talking            price. When this happens it is best to answer by giving a ballpark cost            answer such as:
> "We aren't the cheapest or the most expensive, but we have several            different programs and payment plans. I will have someone explain them            as well as our schedule to you if you are interested. Why don't you            come in and observe a class, and we can explain our various plans. Better            yet, try a class out to see if you like it."



Personally, I tune out when I don't get a direct answer to that question, whatever it is I might be buying. Is this a successful strategy in anyone's experience? I'm not a sales person, but my own inclination when someone comes fishing would be to try and get an email address at least, so they can review the information under less pressure. 

Then again, I've always worked in the public sector.


----------

